# Lease For Apartment In South Italy?



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

forgot to ask...would there be a lease for an apartment in south italy if staying on 90 day tourist visa with 90 day extension? my idea is to then leave, go to greece, wherever, within the Schengen countries, then come back to italy after 180 days has passed. thanks for all help!


----------

